# Meet by bastard calves. Can i make them better? Pics



## mikcheck (Apr 17, 2014)

Hello ladies and gentlemen. First of all, it's a pleasure to join this forum.

I'll try to be short and avoid a long text.

I did bodybuilding for a few years but i quit 2 years ago, not because i wasn't happy with my body (i was indeed satisfied with the results) but  because i didn't feel the passion for it that i had before.

Since then all i have done is running, which i did already when i was at the gym but now more frequently.

But i HATE my high calves and i admit that when at the gym, i was a stupid lazy didn't train them frequently. I'm tired to never use shorts in the summer because i'm feel pretty embarrassed by my calves and i dont remember the last time i wear them, maybe when i was 15 and i'm 26 now and i hate the summer because of that.

I know that the insertion point cant be changed and  genetics plays a big role but can i make them larger if i work them hard and frequently?

Finally, the pics. Thank  you all for your time.


----------



## GreatGunz (Apr 17, 2014)

Calves and abs are similar as far as training them you can hit them 3 x per week , Back off the running do some thing else...... Your lower legs lack mass.
i would start pounding the seated calf press and calf toe presses with weight as heavy as you can safely handle.
that should help with width an mass.

Now as far as not wearing shorts that's rediculous...!!!
Put your shorts on go outside and enjoy the sun.
now you can build those calfs


----------



## amore169 (Apr 17, 2014)

My calves are also pretty high also, my experience is that calves take a lot of punishment cause we used them for everything so they need to be workout pretty hard. I trained them 2-3 times a week and I do pretty much everything to make then grow, from high reps to low reps. Good luck.


----------



## mikcheck (Apr 17, 2014)

GreatGunz, thank you for yor reply. Now the question is, i'm not in the gym and i dont want to pay just to go there and work calves. I'm thinking about buying a standing calf raises machine, but i have to see the prices yet. Thanks

amore169, thank your for the reply. Yes i guess they need hard and frequent training. I've read that most of people have good results with high and controlled reps, with full range of motion. And did they grow for you? Thanks


----------



## monkeymelon (Apr 17, 2014)

Like amore my calves are high as well. Do some reverse calf raises and build up your tibialis anterior.


----------



## shenky (Apr 17, 2014)

We get a lot of Q's about calves here and no wonder - they're a pain in the ass. Now, I'm certainly not yoked quite yet, and similarly I don't sport monster calves. My calves have, however, seen some growth in the past month. I did prety much exactly  what Great Gunz and amore suggested in this thread and trained them 3-4x per week, with a combination of drop sets and heavy weight low reps. I do believe it's partially a genetics thing and that at some point you may have to deal with having less than superb calves. My friend, for instance, has abs that pop out at 15 percent BF and monster calves and he never works either.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 17, 2014)

Synthol.....


----------



## Azog (Apr 17, 2014)

Honestly....don't even trip on your calves yet. You haven't started to fill out the rest of your legs, what makes you think your calves would be any different? Not trying to be a dick, but once you start gaining some serious weight everything should grow.


----------



## mikcheck (Apr 17, 2014)

shenky  so you train them with high and low reps?

Azog  i'm not interested in gaining weight in my upper legs. I'd just like to grow some calves.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Apr 17, 2014)

Azog said:


> Honestly....don't even trip on your calves yet. You haven't started to fill out the rest of your legs, what makes you think your calves would be any different? Not trying to be a dick, but once you start gaining some serious weight everything should grow.



I second this


----------



## mistah187 (Apr 17, 2014)

Cant change ur genetics man. Work with what ya got. Hammer calves everyday.


----------



## mikcheck (Apr 17, 2014)

Yes i know i cant change my genetics and i'll always have high calves, no matter what. I guess that, as any other muscle, they'll grow with proper training and protein. Calves are slightly  different because we are constantly work them, so they need more intense and frequent training. But in the end, it's just a muscle like any other i guess.


----------



## Azog (Apr 17, 2014)

mikcheck said:


> shenky  so you train them with high and low reps?
> 
> Azog  i'm not interested in gaining weight in my upper legs. I'd just like to grow some calves.



So you only wanna gain weight in your calves? Good luck. It's my experience that unless you are adding scale weight,  don't expect your lagging body parts to grow.


----------



## italian1 (Apr 17, 2014)

I agree partly with Azog. It is easiest to grow everything all at once. That's how I was taught. You want big calves? Work chest. You want big chest work quads etc etc. i do believe you can build lagging body parts though but it takes time before your gonna see results. I have good calves so I don't know why it's so hard for some people. But with any lagging part if you torture it enough eventually it will grow.


----------



## mikcheck (Apr 17, 2014)

Azog said:


> So you only wanna gain weight in your calves? Good luck. It's my experience that unless you are adding scale weight,  don't expect your lagging body parts to grow.



Well, yes. I'm not really interested in gaining mass anywhere else but calves. Thank you to share your experience.


----------



## mikcheck (Apr 17, 2014)

italian1 said:


> I agree partly with Azog. It is easiest to grow everything all at once. That's how I was taught. You want big calves? Work chest. You want big chest work quads etc etc. i do believe you can build lagging body parts though but it takes time before your gonna see results. I have good calves so I don't know why it's so hard for some people. But with any lagging part if you torture it enough eventually it will grow.



Thanks. Even though your good calves genetic, you still train them hard and frequently?


----------



## italian1 (Apr 17, 2014)

No. Maybe once a week. Chest was my week part for longest time. So that I would train at least twice a week. It definatly will take a solid 6 months before you start to see any change.


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 17, 2014)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> I second this



I third this. 
I wouldn't be ashamed to wear shorts because most the majority of people don't have much for calves. 
I think you need to train legs as a whole to develope good calves. You really need to hammer calves hard. I mean brutalized them. And I don't think you'll get that from a home machine alone. Of your serious go pick your self up a $29 a month 24 hour fitness membership and train your legs properly. It wouldn't be a bad thing to go to the gym a few times a week just to stay fit. You don't have to body build but already you'll have access to all you need to train legs properly and get the calves you want. You feel better and healthier over all as well. Maybe add a few years to your life. 
Other wise your other option would be implants. And imo that's for losers.


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 17, 2014)

So you are only interested in growing your calves, and nothing else.....?? Why??

My wife has nice calves from wearing high heels, give that a try.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 18, 2014)

I've said this before in a different thread but I'll say it again. My buddy who works with me has the biggest calfs I know of. He's never worked out. All he ever did was body weight calf raises at work off the cement floor. He did 100s and 100s of reps a day whenever he had down time. I swear to god they r ****ing huge. Lol. So I'l yes u can grow your calfs and not the rest of your legs. Just pound them with high reps and low reps. My 2 cents.


----------



## widehips71 (Apr 18, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> So you are only interested in growing your calves, and nothing else.....?? Why??



Because trolling is fun


----------



## mikcheck (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm trolling just because i would only like to increase the size of my skinny calves? If that's your opinions, you're terrible wrong. I have more to do than joining forums to trolling.

Thank you all for your help.


----------



## widehips71 (Apr 18, 2014)

mikcheck said:


> I'm trolling just because i would only like to increase the size of my skinny calves? If that's your opinions, you're terrible wrong. I have more to do than joining forums to trolling.
> 
> Thank you all for your help.




My assumption is based on 

1) your bizarre request to only gain "weight" in your calves and nowhere else 

2) you say you quit two years ago but in your pics you don't look like you've ever been in the kind of shape to compete as a bodybuilder. In fact you don't look like you've ever been in a squat rack, unless it was to curl.  So let's see those biceps

If you are not trolling, then you are asking for advice on something that we would not consider normal


----------



## WarMonger (Apr 18, 2014)

I say screw it. I work legs. I am frequently mocked for being top heavy.  "Forgot leg day?" It is what it is. Put the work in. If you get it, you get it. If not, bfd. I know I'm doing the work, and as much as I dislike it, it is what it is. Just like male pattern baldness.......


----------



## mikcheck (Apr 19, 2014)

Thank you guys


----------



## sky42 (Apr 22, 2014)

I have lucky legs! Lucky they don't snap and poke me in ass!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 22, 2014)

I put no value on calves. I never do calves I dont care what they look like . I would only think someone who wants to compete would want great calf muscles. I mean I just don't get it They don't do anything! at least if you have big bi's you can curl a shit ton and chicks take stock in that . No one gives a shit if your doing 4 plates on the calf raise machine lol. or worse you have your bro riding your back doing donkey raises or what ever that erotic movement is called rofl


----------



## Azog (Apr 22, 2014)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> I put no value on calves. I never do calves I dont care what they look like . I would only think someone who wants to compete would want great calf muscles. I mean I just don't get it They don't do anything! at least if you have big bi's you can curl a shit ton and chicks take stock in that . No one gives a shit if your doing 4 plates on the calf raise machine lol. or worse you have your bro riding your back doing donkey raises or what ever that erotic movement is called rofl



I can't tell if this post is serious. Calves less useful than biceps?


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 22, 2014)

Azog said:


> I can't tell if this post is serious. Calves less useful than biceps?



Idk im half serious/ meaning I don't put much value on aesthetics. I am more about doing work towards becoming a stronger version of me .  So if you told me working my calves would help my squat then I would consider working calves . Then again I don't have small calves I have always been heavy and have always ran for cardio so I have decent symmetric calves though nothing impressive.

So begs a question . What benefit does working your calves have besides aesthetics or speed? will it help my squat, if so will you spot my donkey raises


----------



## Azog (Apr 22, 2014)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Idk im half serious/ meaning I don't put much value on aesthetics. I am more about doing work towards becoming a stronger version of me .  So if you told me working my calves would help my squat then I would consider working calves . Then again I don't have small calves I have always been heavy and have always ran for cardio so I have decent symmetric calves though nothing impressive.
> 
> So begs a question . What benefit does working your calves have besides aesthetics or speed? will it help my squat, if so will you spot my donkey raises



I am not gonna try to argue that huge calves are necessary for a huge squat. But, I will argue they will help more than a big bicep curl . Also, chicks don't give two shits about what you curl. They just want you to look like a physique fruit in board shorts...which expose your calves.


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 22, 2014)

I always hear girls mock a guy if he has chicken legs. 
I never hear anyone put someone down if they had small arms.


----------



## mikcheck (Apr 22, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> I always hear girls mock a guy if he has chicken legs.
> I never hear anyone put someone down if they had small arms.



I think  you're right. I guess that's one of the reasons i made this thread lol


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 22, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> I always hear girls mock a guy if he has chicken legs.
> I never hear anyone put someone down if they had small arms.



I wear jeans at the beach


----------



## SellingOutIsArt (Apr 22, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I wear jeans at the beach



and during sex? :32 (1):


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 23, 2014)

SellingOutIsArt said:


> and during sex? :32 (1):



I wear deadlift socks during sex.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Apr 23, 2014)

I wear leggings to the beach lol all jokes aside…by far my weakest/smallest body part has always been my calves.  High insertion point.  Ive tried everything for hypertrophy….high reps/low weight, low reps/high weight, drop sets, super sets etc.  I haven't tried training them 3x/week b/c I feel that time is better spent on other exercises-compound movements etc.  They are def. cut but no mass whatsoever.  OP my calves make yours look like tree trunks and no one is getting calf pics from me, I haven't worn shorts in at least 16 years lol.  Might need some synthol


----------



## mikcheck (Apr 23, 2014)

Ben Pakulski calves and his tips on how to train them give me some motivation.


----------



## snake (Apr 24, 2014)

What's worse is shitty calves with gifted upper legs. That 1980’s short shorts look comes back in, I’m screwed!

I always figured the only reason I had calves were to keep me from falling over with 600 lbs on my back, but I trained them anyway.


----------

